# Alkaseltzer in lures?



## old_boat_new_smile (Apr 22, 2009)

I had an old guy tell me to take a piece of alkaseltzer and put it in a sleeve lure. He said the bubble piss the bass off and they "attack."

Have you guys ever heard anything like this?


----------



## geemyrick (Apr 22, 2009)

My dad told me that same thing 20 years ago. They may have something there. :?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 22, 2009)

I have read about the same trick applied to tubes - never tried it but who knows, bass are not that bright and will eat anything 

Only one way to find out!


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 22, 2009)

I read about putting it in tubes then a piece of cotton loaded with scent. I tried it a few times when I was kid, but the small piece of alkaseltzer would disolve too fast and was not worth the time it took to rig it up.

I have not tried it in atleast 10 years, so maybe I should try it out again. It is worth a try anyway.


----------



## Jim (Apr 22, 2009)

Some company used to sell the little tabs you would stick in the lures. Was it Berkley? I don't see why it wouldn't work other than the fact it dissolves to quick?


----------



## Popeye (Apr 23, 2009)

And it will help with the fishes upset stomach and indigestion. :lol:


----------



## Mac (Apr 24, 2009)

you can fill sections of drinking straw with alka seltzer and seal the ends with a candle....then using a needle, melt some holes in the plastic....each end....will fizz more slowly for a longer period of time....


----------



## Popeye (Apr 24, 2009)

I would think that once the tablet starts fizzing, it would build up enough pressure to push the wax off the ends.


----------



## Mac (Apr 24, 2009)

Popeye said:


> I would think that once the tablet starts fizzing, it would build up enough pressure to push the wax off the ends.



I wasn't clear in my last post...you pinch the straw piece shut with side cutters and melt the plastic with a candle...do this on both ends, then heat the needle and put in the holes.


----------



## Brine (Apr 24, 2009)

old_boat_new_smile said:


> I had an old guy tell me to take a piece of alkaseltzer and put it in a sleeve lure. He said the bubble piss the bass off and they "attack."
> 
> Have you guys ever heard anything like this?



Not sure if they actually "piss the bass off"

Here is real life footage on how some marine life react to bubbles. 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/ART2V2ICxZI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/ART2V2ICxZI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

Truth is, I've only heard of people using them on bedding fish. I personally think if you can't catch it without the bubbles, it's time to find an easier fish to catch.


----------



## shizzy77 (Apr 25, 2009)

Brine said:


> old_boat_new_smile said:
> 
> 
> > I had an old guy tell me to take a piece of alkaseltzer and put it in a sleeve lure. He said the bubble piss the bass off and they "attack."
> ...


 I think that just made my whole weekend......

BUBBLES!!!!!!!!


----------

